# Jumper Trainers in NC



## southernhorsegirl (Feb 23, 2013)

Does anyone have any recommendations for jumping trainers around Raleigh, NC? I'm an experienced rider but I've never really had a jumping lesson so I was hoping to find a good jumping coach and take a few lessons. I've found a whole bunch of barns but was wondering if there are any outstanding ones that people recommend? Thanks.


----------

